# What is wrong with my betta?



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my betta, Luigi. I was changing his water today and I realized he looks VERY sick. He has white spots over his eyes, his color is very, very dull, and he is barely moving. When he swims, it looks as if he is having difficulty and is somewhat spasmodic. He also did not touch his food today. Here are two pictures, one with flash and one without. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with him and how I can make him happy and healthy again?
It's also pretty late at night, and all pet stores are closed. ):


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

How often do you change his water? Does he have a heater? How long have you had him?


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

I change his water once a week or so.
He does not have a heater, he is right under a window.
I've had him about six months.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

How many gallons is his tank?

You REALLY should get him a heater if the tank is 2 gallons or more. Bettas are tropical fish. They do much better with water in the high 70's. You should also probably move the tank, if it's next to the window he probably is exposed to unhealthy temperature fluctuations.

Six months basically rules out old age... I can't really name a specific problem that I see, he just looks really haggard... are his scales raised, like a pinecone?


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

The tank is small, not even a gallon. It's a cute little box tank, about the length, height, and depth of a CD case.
His scales aren't raised, they're flat and smooth against his body.
=/ I know there's something wrong with him...I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Once a week water changes in a tiny home like that is not enough. I'd be doing 100% daily changes in such a small container. 
He also needs a heater to maintain the temperature. Using sunlight is just not stable enough for him.

I'd suggest warm, clean water to start...definitely get a heater ASAP and do daily 100% water changes. Someone will likely advise salt as well, I'm just not sure of the dosing.


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

Would betta-fix help any?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

His scales look raised in the first picture to me... 

Look at your betta from the top, are his scales sticking out? From birds eye view does he almost look a bit pine-coney... It may just be me but i think i can see it in the first picture...
it's a very very bad sign and means he will probably pass soon if he is...
check out his scales and let us know what you see, hope my vision is just triciking me.... and make sure to do that water change and keep doing them everyday -> every other day at the very least..


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

*help!*

O.K two days ago i changed my fish Orb's tank and he is DEATHLY afraid of water changes and once i got it all clean he was very lethargic and sat at the bottom of the tank or was at the top. He moves when i feed him and when i talk to him and that is the only time he moves. Any help for my lethargic Betta.


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

One or two of his scales are sticking out, I don't think there's enough to warrant the 'pine-cone' look. =/ I changed his water earlier today, and I just put some betta-fix in. I'll change him again tomorrow and see how he is.

And TwilightNite, Luigi is like that all the time after water changes, just give him some time and he should be fine.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not quite sure about the Betta fix. I've never had to medicate. I do believe I've heard it's more of a 'fix-all' and doesn't really attack anything specific.

I don't see pineconing, but it's hard to tell without a shot from above. 
I think the measurement for salt is 1tsp/gallon. Pre-mix it and add it in slowly. 
I'd first start with clean, warm water for sure though..

If you can get any more pics that are a bit more clear, that'd be great.

Keep us posted


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

I got a few more pictures. I found a setting on my camera that is much clearer.
In this one you can really see disturbing white patches below his little head











I wish I could say this was a bird's eye view, but it's straight on. He is almost perfectly vertical, and as I am typing this he is currently flailing wildly and then stopping all movement completely.










I hate to see my baby suffering so much...


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, and you mean special aquarium salt and not just regular table salt, correct?


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's one more picture


----------



## theyxdrewxblood (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your efforts, but my baby has now officially passed on.
I really don't know what was wrong with him...but at least now he is no longer suffering.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He was probably dying of a filthy tank that wasnt cleaned enough- ammonia poisoning at least.
He's also rail thin. Either he wasnt fed enough or he was fed something that didnt give the nutrients he needed.
If he had no heater, it was also that that could have left him open to serious stress, which could crush his immune system and lead to a whole host of things.

Dont put a betta back in that tank unless you change the water more and get a heater.


----------



## Luliyuhrouwn (Feb 11, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> He was probably dying of a filthy tank that wasnt cleaned enough- ammonia poisoning at least.
> He's also rail thin. Either he wasnt fed enough or he was fed something that didnt give the nutrients he needed.
> If he had no heater, it was also that that could have left him open to serious stress, which could crush his immune system and lead to a whole host of things.
> 
> Dont put a betta back in that tank unless you change the water more and get a heater.


I'm sorry, I know I'm new here and have asked plenty of dumb questions, and I'll probably be burned at the stake for this but, that was exceptionally rude and uncalled for. At least the person cared enough to try and help the fish, there are plenty of people who would have blown it off. I understand you're trying to educate s/he on the proper care and maintenance, but there are gentler ways to do so. Keep In mind they just lost a pet, regardless of whether it was by the book cared for.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.

His illness was likely related to poor water quality. Now you know the proper amount of water necessary for a tiny container like that. When you're ready for another, should you choose to, a 2.5G tank..with a heater would be a wise investment.
Bettas won't eat, or won't be able to digest their food well in water that's too cool...they are tropical fish afterall.

Those specialized Betta homes are generally too tiny for livestock. I realize they are really cost effective, but it just isn't enough water. Under 1G is just too small...the water gets polluted really quickly and the fish get sick. 
They can also be difficult to attach a heater to. 

So..until you're ready to get a new boy why not browse around here. Especially the section on habitats...there are a ton of pictures to look at for inspiration. It can be really fun to set up a new tank.

Again, sorry for your loss. I think all of us have been in your position at some point...before we knew what sort of conditions Bettas need. Now you know and can make better choices the next time.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss 




If you decide to get another betta, please do some research first. Less than one gallon is NOT okay for any fish to live in.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Luliyuhrouwn said:


> I'm sorry, I know I'm new here and have asked plenty of dumb questions, and I'll probably be burned at the stake for this but, that was exceptionally rude and uncalled for. At least the person cared enough to try and help the fish, there are plenty of people who would have blown it off. I understand you're trying to educate s/he on the proper care and maintenance, but there are gentler ways to do so. Keep In mind they just lost a pet, regardless of whether it was by the book cared for.


 Come at me bro.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luliyuhrouwn said:


> I'm sorry, I know I'm new here and have asked plenty of dumb questions, and I'll probably be burned at the stake for this but, that was exceptionally rude and uncalled for. At least the person cared enough to try and help the fish, there are plenty of people who would have blown it off. I understand you're trying to educate s/he on the proper care and maintenance, but there are gentler ways to do so. Keep In mind they just lost a pet, regardless of whether it was by the book cared for.


How was that rude? It was stern yes, but not necessarily rude. Everything said was true. The fact that the person loved their fish does not change the reasons why the fish died.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess I was a little angry at the majority of the very incorrect things the OP was posting to other new members- including how to freeze a betta to "peacefully" euthanize it.
But yeah- that's why it died. Believe me- you dont know mad on this forum if you think that was mean. *shrugs*

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree. Sorry pewpewpew, but that was pretty rough. The poor fish did have a small tank and no, it may not have been cleaned enough. And yes, it was skinny, but parasites could easily explain that. It also explains the cloudy eyes and a few raised scales... But this poor person just had their dear little betta die! She watched it quiver and shake and sieze, and now it's gone. And then you totally slam them... kinda harsh. It may have been true, but I agree, there are easier and nicer ways to go about this. ;/


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, your betta looks very sick to me, take every advice from all the above and make sure you have 100% water change frequently. check for fin rot and velvet/ich if the condition worsens.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

brandonwlee said:


> wow, your betta looks very sick to me, take every advice from all the above and make sure you have 100% water change frequently. check for fin rot and velvet/ich if the condition worsens.


Please read through the thread before posting.


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry , my apology i missed the 2nd page, anyway i felt sorry another lovely betta is lost. RIP Luigi

*ps: thanks turtle10 for pointing it out to me


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its no harder than anything Ive said to others before, Bettaluver. The tank was filthty, the conditions rough, and it was skinny. I could just as well say things in the same manner to you. I often do to others. People arent used to a more matter-of-fact, frank me.
Anyway, let this thread die. How I respond, especially in a way that wasnt report worthy or any worse than most is not worthy of keeping a thread alive- period.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Your right, I apoligize. I understand what you mean. Yeah, let the thread go I suppose, there's nothing more we can do here... sorry pew!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

S'all good.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

couple bits to put in

large daily oscilations of temperature, no matter how slow the change is, are bad for betta health
feed up to the volume of their eye every day
if you see surface scum, bottom floaters or mulm, especially in this kind of tanklet, full water change on the spot
chlorine+chloramine treatment is mandatory now, almost all municipality are using chloramine which is chlorine AND ammonia bound together.
If you're going to risk a smaller tank with daily/bi-daily changes be sure to get additive materials like stress coats.
all aquaria should have trace salt in them always. We're talking 1tsp per 20gal range. All natural water has a small amount of salt in it.
Distilled water, Reverse Osmosis water are both no-no's. pH swings alone could have done this.
Six months is well within the range of minimum life span of mass bred betta.


There are two reasons we all insist on using larger volumes of water:
Betta can play and swim and have fun.
Things go wrong slower.
I add to this that a startled betta in too small a container is constantly bumping things, they need to swim freely.

This boy died of endocrine shutdown, likely from poisoning. My candidate is the tank itself, not the conditions in it. These are cheaply manufactured things made of hardened plastic, they contain chemicals that leech into the water in reaction to temperature, photo, chemical and pH stresses.
Acrylic tanks should be the only plastic tanks you ever use.

Yes, he was pine-coned.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 ^^^^


----------

